# DIY hood/canopy for a 3ft tank



## Thamizhandaa... (Feb 21, 2013)

I've made a DIY hood for my New Natives Tank. Tank specs - 3ft x 1.25ft x 1.5ft (lbh). Plz comment......


----------



## Thamizhandaa... (Feb 21, 2013)

Few more pics....


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice. I have a question.
What type of plywood did you use? 
Reason is there are new plywoods out there that resist moisture and a couple that i have had submerged for drains outdoors. Most setups seem to have condensation or splash from bubbler's. 
Should we be wary of leaching into the water because this looks like something i would like to build. very clean looking.


----------



## Thamizhandaa... (Feb 21, 2013)

@mindnova: Thanks.. Actually, I don't know what type it is? My carpenter said that it is a Water Proof type. I'll confirm it first and then let you know...


----------



## Thamizhandaa... (Feb 21, 2013)

Pics showing the two Thermocol pieces used for dimming the Light....


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

Of course the other woodworkers here could probably recommend a good sealer that would take care of any leaching. 
You've gave me a urge to dress up the top of mine.


----------

